# ASME B31 Series Completed Version



## احمد عزت20 (3 فبراير 2007)

:12: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م/ أحمد عزت خضيري - مهندس صيانة تربينات
ودي أول مشاركة لي في المنتدى
ولاحظت ان كل الـ ASME الموجود في المنتدى مش كامل لذا أنا باقدم 
الـ ASME B31 Series كامل في ملفات PDF. 
وهما عبارة عن 11 ملف من ASME B. 31.1 إلى ASME B.31.11.
ويارب اجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتنا ان شاء الله.
وشكرا...........


----------



## egy_inspector (4 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خير. بس هي فين الملفات يابو احميد


----------



## lion1550 (5 فبراير 2007)

أين هي هذه الملفات:2:


----------



## احمد عزت20 (7 فبراير 2007)

احمد عزت20 قال:


> :12: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> م/ أحمد عزت خضيري - مهندس صيانة تربينات
> ودي أول مشاركة لي في المنتدى
> ولاحظت ان كل الـ ASME الموجود في المنتدى مش كامل لذا أنا باقدم
> ...


انا اسف على الملفات لأن الملفات مساحتها كبيرة وكان عندي مشكلة في تحميلها


----------



## m_a_abbas (8 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_s_elbehery (27 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا*

ألف شكر على المجهود


----------



## m.gomaa (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت تنزل الملفات


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخى الحبيب وياريت تشارك فى المنتدى بكل طاقتك وارجو من الله ان لا تنسى ان تعدد نوياك تجاه هذا العمل الصالح


----------

